# Sweet dreams



## le cartable vert & rouge

Hello,

In Dutch, what is the equivalent of "Sweet dreams" that we wish to somebody just before he's going to bed ?

Thank you!


----------



## HKK

zoete dromen - sweet dreams
droom zacht - dream gently

I think these are more common:

slaapwel - sleep well
slaap zacht - sleep gently


----------



## le cartable vert & rouge

Thank you HKK


----------



## Wimsplash

HKK said:


> zoete dromen - sweet dreams
> droom zacht - dream gently
> 
> I think these are more common:
> 
> slaapwel - sleep well
> slaap zacht - sleep gently


 
They're great, but we also say:

Welterusten

It has the same meaning as sleep well...
Just a little tip


----------



## MaxJ

Slaap lekker or lekker slapen is also very common.


----------



## User1001

"Droom maar fijn"


----------



## lalaba

User1001 said:


> "Droom maar fijn"


 ?? never heard this


What's common is _"slaap zacht en droom zoet"_
literally means "dream softly/gently and dream sweat"


----------



## marrish

lalaba said:


> dream sweat


sweet


----------



## lalaba

correct


----------



## bibibiben

In the Netherlands:
– Slaap lekker.
– Welterusten.
– Droom zacht (rather old-fashioned).


----------

